# Drywall Window Returns



## hotrod (9 mo ago)

What would typical drywall returns look like? Looking at other homes and commercial buildings that I have looked at they typically are square with the wall (at a 90 degree angle). Our drywaller just finished up, and during the process and before they started we stressed the desire to have the window drywall returns square and straight. The framing around the window was shimmed to within 1/16" of an inch and was plumb and square to the window. But after the drywall was finished we see about 3/8 or more difference from the corner bead to the window drywall receiver. Note this runout of the drywall allows the window latch to drag on the drywall, if your not careful when operating the latches...









Here you can see the about 3/8", this will make it difficult to install the window sills (unless we use a lot of painters caulk, which the plan was to use no painters caulk)..

















Here is what the drywall looked like before tape and mud, note they put extra 1/8" shims behind the drywall...









They did get one jamb right, this is what we asked for...









Is this a normal or typical window drywall return? I know it was not what we asked for, but trying to determine if we asked for more than can be delivered.

Thank you,
Rodney


----------



## jakobdart702 (19 d ago)

hotrod said:


> What would typical drywall returns look like? Looking at other homes and commercial buildings that I have looked at they typically are square with the wall (at a 90 degree angle). Our drywaller just finished up, and during the process and before they started we stressed the desire to have the window drywall returns square and straight. The framing around the window was shimmed to within 1/16" of an inch and was plumb and square to the window. But after the drywall was finished we see about 3/8 or more difference from the corner bead to the window drywall receiver. Note this runout of the drywall allows the window latch to drag on the drywall, if your not careful when operating the latches... ￼ Here you can see the about 3/8", this will make it difficult to install the window sills (unless we use a lot of painters caulk, which the plan was to use no painters caulk).. ￼ ￼ Here is what the drywall looked like before tape and mud, note they put extra 1/8" shims behind the drywall... ￼ They did get one jamb right, this is what we asked for... ￼ Is this a normal or typical window drywall return? I know it was not what we asked for, but trying to determine if we ask ed for more than can be delivered. Thank you, Rodney [/QUOTwedge shines E] Iwonder if it wasn't the wedge shims that did that I shim our windows with flat shims to the outside edge of the window frame and then use 1/2" to return it. We do tearaways on every window up here now too.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Framing being plumb and level, and windows being install correctly are 2 different things, seen this many times, the corner bead will cause a slight angle also.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

This is terrible workmanship from your drywaller. Unfortuately, you should have hired a professional. Get him to make it right if'ns the fellar is capable. Or find someone else who can. Or I suppose, learn to live with bad workmanship. I couldn't.


----------

